# catering a dinner



## jilly1golf (Oct 20, 2008)

that I am attending so would like to make things simple for a buffett line...I have one chicken dish an italian chic breast need one more entree...How can I hold pasta? this will be totally self serve. it's only for 24 so no other company will take it so I am stuck doing it and I am a guest I have never held pasta before alway did on the spot pastas but thought maybe I could do an easy no meat dish as a second entree...any suggestions are great. oh the price pp is 13.00


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Pasta holds up fairly well in chaffing dishes, but dont put them in the dish till last minute. Penne, rigatonni, ziti hold up much better then spaghetti or linguini, Lasagna, stuffed shells, and any baked with cheese pasta holds up good. Tortolinni holds good. Ravioli does not hold well.. Figure 1- 2 inch chaffing insert for evry 20 people since you only have that and chicken. I might suggest some italian bread and a nice tossed salad with it. Good luck:chef:


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Stuffed shells are a nice idea, also spinach ricotta baked manicotti, also Baked Ziti caserole. i hold all kinds of pasta and don't have any problems. You just can't have so much heat that the sides of the pan get so hot they dry out the pasta. Put in a few pats of butter to coat whatever noodle you use........Good luck with the party, let us know how you did......................Bill


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There's a running joke in STL, south side weddings (read: large, cheap)
have to have mostoccoli.....meaty red sauce in large chafers. 

The stuffed shells seem like a much nicer option, guess it depends on how many you think your crowd will eat.


----------

